# Nice Country Home For Sale in Missouri



## rklindworth (Jul 24, 2012)

2 bedroom, 1 bath, galley kitchen, dining room, 9ft ceilings with ceiling fans, hardwood floors, porch across the front of the house with cooling fans, propane central heat and air, good sized closets in both bedrooms and partial basement, bathroom has been redone and has ceramic tile on the floor, Good shade trees, some matured fruit trees and asparagus plants, 4 outbuildings, one large detached (approx 20x 40) garage and two other large barns, one has a concrete floor and a smaller barn that would make a great chicken or rabbit barn , partly fenced and ready for cattle or horses, close to the Katy Trail, surrounded by many acres of beautiful farm land a beautiful 270acre conservation area on two sides with only two close neighbors all on 7.5 acres. New 400ft well, cased to the bottom with a 2.5 hp pump. Would sustain watering cattle from it. 1000gallon propane tank stays with the home. In the country but not to far from town. Located just 1/4 mile off of a state maintained hwy, this home is conveniently located just 4 miles to the nearest town of Windsor, MO. and only approx 20 minutes to the home of the Missouri State Fair, Sedalia, MO (Pettis County) Asking price is $79,900 to see photos send email to [email protected]


----------

